# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  همدان یا کرمانشاه

## abcde

میشه اطلاعاتتون رو راجع به این دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی و این شهرا در اختیارم بگزارید تا بتونم اولویت بندی کنم؟

----------


## Churchill

زیاد فرقی ندارن به هر کدوم نزدیکی برو

----------

